# TRAVELING WITH ROSIE



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

For the first time we spent 4 days on the road with Rosie. We left Monday morning and ended up on the gulf Coast at Gulfport. But we had stopped at two courthouses on the way down there and Rosie and I walked around in in the shade while Larry did business. I had given her the ACE and hour before we left and I know that it had worn off, but no puking. We couldn't find a place to eat in Gulfport (drive-in) or a pet friendly hotel. So we drove north to Hattisburg, MS another 100 miles or so. Stayed at a Drury Inn and the bed was terrible and it smelled of dog urine. Rosie was so good, she asked to go out each time and did not use the pee-pads. Second night was a LaQuinta, worse. Rosie humped me for the first time. I was astounded, but knew it was stress from all the awful smells. She couldn't wait to go outside to potty. Third night finally a Holiday Inn Express at Winona, Ms. Wonderful room, clean, no urine smell. We have always stayed at this hotel chain and supposedly all are pet friendly, but not so. That accounts for the other horrible places.

But Rosie just shined the whole way. We got out at all the courthouses and walked and people would come up and ask what she was. One group of ladies were at the end of the sidewalk and one of them was swishing her hips and then I realized she was mocking Rosie. They literally ran up to her and loved on her and of course Rosie stood on her hnd legs and swayed back and forth. One of them said she looked like she had on a dress. 

But someone had started a thread about traveling with a dog. Many bad things and I will never take her again. You can't always find a hotel. You can't eat a good meal. You can't go and wander around an antique shop or mall. We drove all the way to the coast and ended up eating chicken fingers for dinner. One night we ordered takeout from a steak house, but had to eat it on styrofoam plates with plastic forks. Next time we will leave her in Nashville even if it is way out of the way. I think we are going to Harper's Ferry sometime this month, so Nashville won't be out of the way. 

Tomorrow I am going to put her in the car with no meds and drive her around town and see how she does. Hopefully she is cured of the car sickness. I moved her car seat to the center of the back seat and I believe that helped more than anything.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It's nice to hear you, DH, and Rosie are out and about. I travel sometimes with a dog or two, mine will stay in their crates in the room and not make a sound...but some of the places that allow dogs...no way would I leave my dog alone there!!! At home with a caretaker, at a family members house, or boarding, better choices. Of course romance is out with your pup along, a warm little body in between is just not very romantic...but they are warm and fuzzy.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Luciledodd said:


> I think we are going to Harper's Ferry sometime this month, so Nashville won't be out of the way.


I'm less than an hour from Harper's Ferry. Rosie can stay with me!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

What a kind offer Laurie, but the two grand daughters look forward to her coming and it gets their dad out of the notion of getting them a puppy. Really he wants one for himself that his wife will take care of and all he will do is cuddle with it. She doesn't want anymore on her plate than she has now; and also, most children get over a puppy pretty soon and had rather play with the electronic things. The last time he saw me brushing Rosie, he said that they definitely won't be getting a Havanese.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, really Lucille?? My kids ADORE Tillie, possibly more now than when she was a baby... they play with her daily, argue over feeding her, walking her, pushing her stroller lol ... I am always surprised at how much they interact with her and play with her after 2 yrs. although of course I do all the grooming and "bad" stuff... lol


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The bad stuff is what my DIL doesn't want to do. Even my son is an awesome dad and soldier and engineer, he is her fourth child. He sits and plays with the children as soon as he gets home from work. She does everything else. I can't blame her for not wanting another child in the house--maybe when the youngest is out of diapers, then she will only have to clean up after the new one.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Laurie, we were hoping that the inn on the top of the mountain would be finished by now and planned to stay there. I googled it and it is closed indefinitely. Seems they started renovating and probably quit because of the economy. So now we might go to one of the cabins in the Smokey Mts. Larry wants to go to the BoarsHead Inn in Western Va. I can't remember the town, but think it is in the same place as the University that Jefferson designed. But to far to drive for just a day or two. It would take us 2 days to get there and 2 back, that pretty much ruins a week.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> awwwww, really Lucille?? My kids ADORE Tillie, possibly more now than when she was a baby... they play with her daily, argue over feeding her, walking her, pushing her stroller lol ... I am always surprised at how much they interact with her and play with her after 2 yrs. although of course I do all the grooming and "bad" stuff... lol


Same here. Eight of my children remain at home and they adore Nina. Now poop scooping might not be high on the list but with the thanksgiving meal we always make our own placemats by tracing around our hand onto a piece of colored construction paper and then making a turkey out of it. In each finger we write what we are grateful for. I believe it was 5 of the children that had Nina as what they are grateful for.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Anna6 said:


> Same here. Eight of my children remain at home and they adore Nina. Now poop scooping might not be high on the list but with the thanksgiving meal we always make our own placemats by tracing around our hand onto a piece of colored construction paper and then making a turkey out of it. In each finger we write what we are grateful for. I believe it was 5 of the children that had Nina as what they are grateful for.


OMG you have 8 kids I hope you are counting your husband and Havanese Good going I bet you never have a dull moment . I bet traveling with Rosey is easier than with your bunch.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Suzi said:


> OMG you have 8 kids I hope you are counting your husband and Havanese Good going I bet you never have a dull moment . I bet traveling with Rosey is easier than with your bunch.


Ummmm... no we hit the double digits 7 years ago but many are grown.


----------

